# rbp or caribe?



## rps13 sr (Nov 15, 2007)

here are some pics
These are about 2.5 - 4 inch please help me id cause i thought at this size they would be showing reb bellies


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

P. nattereri


----------



## Ironhead (Nov 25, 2007)

Ja said:


> P. nattereri


Agree, mine look just like that when i first got them, nasty lil' suckers at 
that size


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

looks like a red belly mate


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yep, P. nattereri.


----------



## rps13 sr (Nov 15, 2007)

ok.. They are about 3-4 inches but how come no red bellies yet.. more time? 5 inch b4 they get red?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID complete, moved to appropriate forum.


----------

